# In Kind of a Bad situation



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been lined up to take a large bulk of Grass cuts from this company starting April 1st and secretary asks me if I have any other experience in the business. Debris, Sales cleans, etc. And I say yes, well now they want me to handle all their REO and partial P&P work. Over the years I have built my business in the direction of Lawns, mainly because it is stress free work, alot less headaches. Now I am in a situation where I wish I would of lied and said, I KNOW NOTHING! I am just not mentally set up for it anymore and I actually like just going out and gutting grass. 

So I am trying to figure out a way to break the news to them while not pissing them off and having them take the grass cuts away. 

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We am not in a position to accomodate the other services you have asked us to take on. I do apologize for the inconvience, however we are only equiped to complete lawn services. In addition to not having the proper equipment for the other services we do not have the qualified employees to assist with your companies needs.
Thank you


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

Same situation as you man. We only do lawn service and outside debris removal because it is a lot less headaches and paperwork. I have had companies ask me to do more. I just tell them my guys are not qualified to do that type of work and we have zero interest in doing anything else. Just be honest with them. I find that works best. Your company does not provide those services and that is it. It is not your fault they misunderstood your answer to the question. Or tell them that after careful review you feel that your company cannot perform those services efficiently.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions, they are good ones. I will let you know how it goes.... I really dont want all the different responsibilities that come with it,and headaches, im happy going out and cutting lawns, stress free, and the occasional tree, shrub trimming bids.


----------



## cvalley (Feb 4, 2013)

Just tell them you can't do it for the prices they offered. That's how I get out of it with companies.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

become a regional they have no clue as to what there doing grab 20 points off the top use the contractors insurance and be blameless


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What does your insurance man say? If it ain't covered, don't do it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> What does your insurance man say? If it ain't covered, don't do it.


You just brought up an excellent point! I know I am not covered to be going onto roofs. And that is just 1 off the top of my head...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I get asked all the time to perform evictions. I just tell them, I'm sorry. I am not in the eviction business. Don't have the personel, nor the inclination, to perform that service.

Haven't had anyone take any business away. 

Used to do inspections. when they told me they wanted to reduce the amount to $3 per, I said..."I don't do inspections." Still took me a month to stop getting the requests, but they finally got the message.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Take the partial P&P work and tell them to find a Regional to do the REO work,P&P and grass cuts is all you can handle at the moment and you don't wont their work to get late..Your just looking out for their client...:whistling2:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I get asked all the time to perform evictions. I just tell them, I'm sorry. I am not in the eviction business. Don't have the personel, nor the inclination, to perform that service.
> 
> Haven't had anyone take any business away.
> 
> Used to do inspections. when they told me they wanted to reduce the amount to $3 per, I said..."I don't do inspections." Still took me a month to stop getting the requests, but they finally got the message.


 
What`s sad is they will find someone to them for $3!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I explained to them that we are not set up for the REO side of things, and have invested alot of money in Lawn equipment over the past few years, it is not in our best interest to change our business model at this time, not to mention our current insurance doesn't cover it. 

It seems they understand, and are going to give us the grass cuts only. :thumbsup:

LESSON LEARNED, KEEP MY BIG MOUTH SHUT!:whistling2: I KNOW NOTHING!


----------

